# Tiny Red Blood Cells



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Had blood work done yesterday and was told I had tiny red blood cells so they are doing some kind of special test on my blood. I've been anemic for a number of years but my new doc says I'm not anemic anymore.
Anything else this could be besides lupus?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Usually small rbc mean low iron, but if you aren't anemic that probably isn't it. What was the white count?


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

also possible you carry the gene for thalassemia a recessive sickle cell type disorder found most often in people of mediterranean descent. people with the trait can have smaller than normal red blood cells, but have normal lives. you need the recessive gene from both parents to have the disorder. i had an italian class mate that carried the gene. he had a sister that had the disease, and died from it. tests will determine what if anything is going on.



keith


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Didn't ask about the white count, it has been high for a long time now.
Ever since I had a bood transfusion my blood work has been messed up.
doc did ask me where my ancestors were from and that is N. Europe.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> Usually small rbc mean low iron, but if you aren't anemic that probably isn't it. What was the white count?


Nurse says white count is now 9.0.
Was really high for a long time though.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Are they going to do iron studies? They take about six vials of blood for those.
Small rbc almost always means low iron, but usually you have a low rbc too. 
Your wbc is fine.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Yes, I have to go back and give more blood. They also say my potassium levels are very high.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

HeelSpur, you need to have your kidney function checked. You can't walk around with high potassium levels. It will cause a heart attack. And a low GFR, or kidney failure, will also result in anemia eventually. It's all related.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Got my potassium numbers and now I'm confused a little.
It says potassium is 5.1 MMOL/L high.
But the Mayo Clinic says normal is 3.6 - 5.2..
And my RBC is 5.90 and Mayo says 4.2 - 6.9 is normal.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

A normal rbc doesn't mean the cells aren't small. The potassium might just be that your Dr. or lab goes with a tighter range of values for normal versus the Mayo clinic.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Mean Corpuscular Volume (MCV)

The MCV relates to the average size of the red blood cell. MCV increase or decrease along with an increase or decrease in MCH is a significant finding for folic acid and/or B12 need (increase) or iron, copper or vitamin B6 need (decrease). MCV and MCH should always be viewed together.

Optimum values 87.0 to 92.0 cu. microns.

The MCV is increased in: 

Hereditary anemia(s). 
Megaloblastic Anemias (pernicious, folic acid deficiency, B12 deficiency)* 
Reticulocytosis (acute blood loss response; reticulocytes are immature cells with a relatively large size compared to a mature red blood cell) 
Artifact (aplasia, myelofibrosis, hyperglycemia, cold agglutinins) 
Liver disease 
Hypothyroidism 
Drugs (anti-convulsants) 
Zidovidune treatment (AIDS) 
The MCV is decreased in:

Copper deficiency 
Low stomach acid (Hypochlorhydria). 
Vitamin C insufficiency. 
Vitamin B6 deficiency. 
Rheumatoid arthritis. 
Toxic effects of lead and other toxic elements. 
Hereditary (thalassemias, sideroblastic) 
Iron deficiency (blood loss, parasites, poor intake, low stomach acid, etc) 
After a splenectomy 
Hemolytic anemia 
* Note: Because anemia due to folic acid and B12 anemia are difficult to differentiate without more sophisticated tests, any supplementation of B12 should always be accompanied by Folic Acid as well, and vice versa. It has been said that an iron:copper ratio <1 on a hair-mineral analysis is indicative of both folic acid and B12 need. Folic acid and B12 should be considered in all cases of nerve inflammation, nerve degeneration blood sugar problems, nerve irritation and vegetarian diets. Often with either folic acid or B12 deficiency, there is low stomach acid. It is important to treat all of these deficiencies rapidly and effectively to prevent permanent damage.

Consider B6 and magnesium need whenever P.M.S. is present.

http://www.drkaslow.com/html/blood_cell_counts.html


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I go back tomorrow for more blood work but what I have now says;

MCV 77.6
MCH 24.7


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Hopefully, they will do some iron studies.


----------

